
Saul Klein talks on Seedcamp’s present, past and future - madmotive
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2009/11/10/exclusive-saul-klein-talks-on-seedcamp’s-present-past-and-future/
======
madmotive
A very long article...

One of the most significant bits for me:

Seedcamp do plan to open source their funding documents.

